# please help![ portrait pattern]



## RWAARM (Apr 2, 2013)

!3.9.11 118 daddy!

!3.9.11 118 daddy!

!3.9.11 118 daddy!


















SPUTER

I LOST MY DAD, A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO, AND WOULD REALLY LIKE TO DO A PORTRAIT OF HIM, FROM THIS PICTURE, ON MY SCROLL SAW. PROBLEM IS, I HAVEN'T A CLUE, WHERE TO BEGIN. WOULD ANY OF YOU VETERNS, OUT THERE MIND GIVING A BEGINER A HELPING HAND, WITH A PATTERN, AND A FEW HINTS, AS TO THE BEST WOOD AND MATERIALS TO USE??? I'VE DONE QUIT A BIT OF SCROLL SAWING, BUT HAVE NEVER TRIED MY HAND AT PORTRAITS. THIS IS ONE, I REALLY WOULD'NT WANT TO SCREW UP!! ANY HELP AND ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS, RITA [IF YOU GET THE PICTURE, COMPUTERS, OBVIOUSILY ARE NOT MY THING!!!]


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rita, Here is my try at your pattern. The photograph seems to be a little blurred and is not real good quality. If you could re-scan it at about 300 dpi making sure that the picture is lying flat I could probably make you a better pattern.
I cut all of my portraits using a stack of at least three 1/8 in Baltic Birch plywood and I use exclusively Flying Dutchman Spiral Blades with flat ends Size #1. If you need more help, holler.
Don R


----------



## RWAARM (Apr 2, 2013)

DON, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR REPLY, AND PATTERN OF MY FATHERS PICTURE. I'M REALLY HAVING A HARD TIME, DRUMING UP THE NERVE TO BEGIN. DO YOU KNOW OF A TUTORIAL, I MIGHT ACCESS, THAT COULD RUN ME THROUGH THE STEPS, FOR DOING A PORTRAIT? DO YOU JUST USE A BLACK BACKER BOARD? 
DO YOU HAVE TO BUY FLYING DUTCHMAN BLADES ON LINE. NOT AVAILABLE AT HARDWARE STORES? THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR HELP. THIS PROJECT IS REALLY IMPORTANT TO ME. GUESS I JUST HAVE TO JUMP IN. YOUR HELP IS SOOOO APPRECIATED!!! RITA


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rita, I buy my blades online from Mikes Workshop he has very good service and is a great guy to do business with. I buy my Baltic Birch from either Sloans Woodshop or Ocooch Hardwoods. (You can Google all three).
You will need to use unpinned blades (does your saw accept unpinned blades).
If I was cutting this portrait, I would start by cutting three pieces of BB to the desired size. 8 X 10 is a good size for a portrait. I would tape the stack securely together using blue painters tape and glue the pattern to the top piece using Loctite Repositionable Spray Adhesive. Then I would drill my entry holes in each of the black areas to insert the blade. The objective is to remove all of the black areas and leave all of the white. I would begin cutting in the area of his eyes and progress outward to the nose and the lines in his forehead, then I would cut the hair and ear and finally the rest of it.
Remove the tape and the remnants of the pattern. If the pattern is stuck tight it can be removed using Mineral Spirits.
The bottom portrait may be a throw away because of the fuzzies but these can generally be removed using sand paper and or a butane torch to burn them off.
Clean up the portraits, stain with natural or Golden Oak stain and finish with Deft Spray Lacquer.
Don't forget to sign and date them before you spray.
Now they can be framed.
I use a 2 or 3 mm black or brown foam sheet as a backer.
Hope this helps. If you have other questions don't be afraid to ask.
You can also get lots of help here: http://stevedgood.com/community/index.php?PHPSESSID=10b7d91d0617619455f3d79740186a66&
or here :
http://www.free4allscrollsawpatterns.com/free4all/index.php

Good luck
Don R


----------



## RWAARM (Apr 2, 2013)

THANKS DON, FOR ALL THE HELPFUL HINTS AND ADVICE. YES TO UNPINNED BLADES. LOVE MY DEWALT. FOAM SHEETS FOR BACKER-GREAT IDEA! BEGINNING TO FEEL BETTER. THIS IS WAY OUT OF MY COMFORT ZONE. LET YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES. THANKS AGAIN, RITA


----------



## gb0045 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi fellow scroll saw users! Was just admiring Miss Ritas work and saw this post. I love Mikes Workshop as well! He is just a super guy! My favorite blades are the FD-TC 7 and 9. I just wanted to share a tip that you may already know…. When I stack cut I cover the pattern with clear packing tape. It lubricates the blade, makes it last longer and all but eliminates burning.

I have found I can also cut much thicker stock as well!

Oh and I secure my patterns with a glue stick instead of spray adhesive, much easier to get the pattern off!
Regards
Guy


----------



## RWAARM (Apr 2, 2013)

GUY, THANKS FOR THE TIPS. I CAN USES ALL THE HELP GET!


----------



## creativeexplorer (Jan 21, 2013)

hi there. I am having a really hard time with this photo. Can anyone help me. I have tried my Adobe and my Paintshop Pro. and also Gimp. any help would be appreciated.

thank you 
creativeexplorer


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I am having a really hard time with this photo.

Not surprising really.

I think you should look up some images of how black people are drawn up in linework images (just black/no tone) and maybe trace the features with a pen tool. I can't see any adjustments in Photoshop working on this.


----------



## creativeexplorer (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks I have never really used the pen tool though. I was hoping someone would give this a try for me. 
Creativeexplorer


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Linda, I gave it a shot but unfortunately was unable to come up with anything worthwhile. The shadows on the faces combined with the backlighting are a real problem. If you have a different picture, I will be happy to try it again.
Don R


----------



## creativeexplorer (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for trying Don. I have another picture but don't know if the shadows are any better. I will upload it and really Appreciate all ur help. Thanks again 
Creativeexplorer


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Linda, That is a much better picture but quite small. It downloads at 72 dpi 4.6 inches square. Perhaps you could email it directly to me at a higher res or upload a larger file here if that is possible which will give us a better shot at it.
Don R


----------



## creativeexplorer (Jan 21, 2013)

ok I will try my best. What is your email address. I tried the one above but says it isnt recognized.
thanks
creativeexplorer


----------

